# Estee Lauder Company Stores in New York City?????



## oracle1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any more Cosmetic Company store in the *city*?  (Outletbound.com does not list the ones in the city)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The two that I know of are on 100 Church Street and there is also one on Pine Street (in the building next to Hale and Hearty Soup)  I need to find one closer to my job


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Are these open to the public?


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_Are these open to the public?_

 
I don't think so. Your workplace needs to be a member and you have to show your work ID card.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I did a little research this morning and found out my company is one that can get into the store with company ID.  I can hardly contain myself right now.  I wish I could check it out today, but I have a half day for a drs. appointment.  I'll be there tomorrow with BELLS ON!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2008)

omg i work near those locations on wall street! please let us know how it is. also how do u find out if your company is a member to get in? I doubt mine is but its worth a shot.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Your company does have to be a member to get in.  I went today to the one in the Equitable building and picked up some Cult of Cherry like glosses and lippies.  Although I am really interested in getting so many lippies from the collection, I figured that finding similar shades at the Co Store would help me save a few dollars.  

Anyhoo, I got Sweet as Cocoa which had been sitting in my online shopping cart for weeks now.  I also got Night Violet mattene which I am LOVING!  I also got angelwing lustreglas and rule of plum lipglass.  Can anyone tell me what collections those are from?  

They had some pressed powders in pretty much every shade.  The MSF dark, some of the sculpt and shape powders, some shadow sets in a white packaging with something that looked like a gold brooch on the front, don't know what collection that was.  Viva Glam 6 lipstick, underplay, and other colors I'd never heard of before.  They had some concealers and studio fix in darker colors, NW55, etc.  They also had some Bobbi Brown, but I didn't get a chance to go through all of it.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

For those who CAN go to this one... they had many of the dc'd eyeshadows here, those matte 2s, some MSF's from the N collection I think, pressed powders and some MSF naturals.  Those were the only new items, everything else I saw was there the last time I visited.  I didn't get a chance to check out the lip stuff.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_For those who CAN go to this one... they had many of the dc'd eyeshadows here, those matte 2s, some MSF's from the N collection I think, pressed powders and some MSF naturals. Those were the only new items, everything else I saw was there the last time I visited. I didn't get a chance to check out the lip stuff._

 
Is this the one at 787 7th Ave?  
My company got the one in E. 42nd; I don't know why since our Corporate Office is on W. 34th Street.  The one in Grand Central is crappy, I prefer the one in the Whitehall area.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes thats the right one... 

There are more of these stores around???  Please do tell!


----------



## unpetitpoi (Nov 14, 2008)

is there one by grand central or herald square? i've only been to the one around 51st and 6th... 1285 avenue of the americas


----------



## nenalinda27 (Nov 19, 2008)

My job just signed up with the one on 80 Pine St.  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited.  Im sure if you go to your HR dept and ask them to look into, you can probably get passes too.  But upon getting my pass they informed me of another store that sells Lancome and other fragrances that is open to the public.

Designer Fragrances and Cosmetic Company
111 Broadway
New York, NY
Trinity Building/Main Lobby


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nenalinda27* 

 
_My job just signed up with the one on 80 Pine St. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited. Im sure if you go to your HR dept and ask them to look into, you can probably get passes too. But upon getting my pass they informed me of another store that sells Lancome and other fragrances that is open to the public.

Designer Fragrances and Cosmetic Company
111 Broadway
New York, NY
Trinity Building/Main Lobby_

 
And this one's open to EVERYBODY or for staff only?


----------



## nenalinda27 (Nov 20, 2008)

The CCO anyone can walk in there and look, but you need to have a pass to buy something.  The designer fragrance store is open to everyone.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nenalinda27* 

 
_The CCO anyone can walk in there and look, but you need to have a pass to buy something.  The designer fragrance store is open to everyone._

 
That's so stupid. Why open the CCO to the public if you can't buy anything without a pass, I can't even get my head around that! They may aswell only give access to those who have the passes rather than dash people's hopes when they get to the till!

Thanks for the info. I'll just head on straight to Riverhead CCO.


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 23, 2008)

How do we get passes to go in? thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_How do we get passes to go in? thanks_

 
Only if your workplace is situated in the same building and is a 'member'. Scroll up and read the thread from the start and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 25, 2009)

I never knew about this!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 7, 2010)

The CCO in the Equitable building had the Cult of Cherry quads about a week ago, just an FYI.  The Spiced Choc and the Shadowy Lady.


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Mar 13, 2010)

Through I blog I found one Designer Fragrances and Cosmetic Company at 575 5th ave. Can anyone confirm this? Also, I did read through the thread but is there a way to check if your company is a member online?


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FLYSKYHiGH* 

 
_Through I blog I found one Designer Fragrances and Cosmetic Company at 575 5th ave. Can anyone confirm this? Also, I did read through the thread but is there a way to check if your company is a member online?_

 
i would love to know this as well if anyone knows how to find if your company is in the program
thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie (Mar 16, 2010)

there is one located in the MetLife Building - 200 Park Avenue. It is on the second floor. I think someone from HR just needs to ask for your company to join. I don't know if there are other requirements. This place only gets MAC shipments once a month though.


----------



## plusluxe (Jun 6, 2011)

Does someone knows a store that is open for the public?


----------



## janbalderas (Apr 15, 2012)

not open to public.  someone from HR just needs to ask for your company to join.


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 15, 2012)

damn i got all exited cos im moving to NYC from Spain this summer and then I read I cannot enter :/ hahah there arent even any CCO stores in NYC... we gotta buy it all @ retail price?


----------

